# just doing some pedigree searching



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It is so cool that you found pictures!!!!! Pedigrees are fun, but pictures really hit home!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How cool is that. I have googled Lily's registered name and found material on her scores at shows and titles, etc. I haven't done anything like looking for pics of Javelin's ancestors very specifically yet, but just now did a quickie for this relative https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrB8pIEvxVWmEEABz8unIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTIzZXJrZ241BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZANiNWQzZWFhZjhkYjBlNGEwODBjYWU5N2EwOTI2OTNlZQRncG9zAzIxBGl0A2Jpbmc-?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dale%2Bkai%2Bmikimoto%2Bon%2Bfifth%26fr%3Dyhs-mozilla-001%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Dmozilla%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D21&w=468&h=284&imgurl=graphics7.nytimes.com%2Fimages%2F2003%2F02%2F11%2Fsports%2F12DOG_SLIDE2.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.fourtitude.com%2Fshowthread.php%3F706651-Westminster-Kennel-Club-Show-%28dial-ups-...-several-pictures%29&size=13.9KB&name=Ch.+%3Cb%3EAle+Kai+Mikimoto+on+Fifth%3C%2Fb%3E%2C+a+5-year-old+standard+poodle+who+won+...&p=ale+kai+mikimoto+on+fifth&oid=b5d3eaaf8db0e4a080cae97a092693ee&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-mozilla-001&tt=Ch.+%3Cb%3EAle+Kai+Mikimoto+on+Fifth%3C%2Fb%3E%2C+a+5-year-old+standard+poodle+who+won+...&b=0&ni=21&no=21&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=13fa8fr3g&sigb=14k1jn738&sigi=11vn80f5i&sigt=12e5ci3i4&sign=12e5ci3i4&.crumb=hCXGslBHBqT&fr=yhs-mozilla-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla

I'll have to do some more noodling when I have the time. I think this is a very fun idea.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The last photo in the list of "Julie"... is the first time I have seen a parti color with a solid dark colored leg. My dream dog, especially after dealing with mud covered white legs is a parti with dark legs. Ha-ha, I should just get a solid colored poodle that is the color of mud. You all know that if I was to actually do that, I would acquire one of those prissy poodles that, in a twist of irony, likes to stay clean.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been looking more and have actually found photos of 2 of the missing three, which is great, i'm working on putting them all together in a picture family tree and will share when i'm done!

i've also run across pictures of an unrelated (to jasper, anyway!) parti poodle with black legs on this: Parti Standard Poodles In Ohio website. i can't link the picture directly but he's the one at the bottom. it's a very unique look!


----------

